# Can I find out the BIOS version for my processor BEFORE purchasing it?



## p_schultes (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi,
Is there a way to find out the BIOS version for my processor BEFORE purchasing it?

After I find a processor that looks good (and before I purchase it), I look at all of the specs for the motherboard I like to see if it will match up all right. I need to be sure the motherboard I choose will support my processor choice.

Usually the motherboard specs say that it supports processor X with BIOS version xxxx or greater. How do I determine if I am purchasing a board with BIOS version xxxx or greater? Maybe I am not familiar enough with the specs descriptions, but I never see any reference to the BIOS version on any board I am looking up. 
Here is one example of what I am considering:

Intel BOXD946GZISSL LGA 775 Intel 946GZ Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121046

Intel Dual-Core E2140 Allendale 1.6GHz 1MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116037
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MistaGlock (Oct 2, 2007)

basically, processors do not have bioses. heres a overview. a bios is a Basic Input/Output System, its a small line of code on a flashrom (a small chip that can hold data) on the motherboard. and what it means is x processor will work with this bios. technically means that your motherboard will support x processor if you have this bios installed. my motherboard is a ECS Elitegroup P4m800-pro. and it initially supported Intel Pentium 4/D LGA-775 processors. but they released a bios that will support Intel Core 2 Duo processors. so basically the simple way is. put your old cpu in the computer, download the bios update from the manufacturer, upgrade the bios following the instructions, and then buy your new processor. but yeah processors have no bios. its the board where it resides.. oh **** lol u havent gotten the board. i wrote all this but it may help someone else in the future, so ill leave it. but check the board u want to buy, and check its manufacturers website to see if a bios update will support it. and if it does, buy the board. reflash the bios to the one that will support it. and then your done. but if you wana kno the bios revision. contact the person your going to buy the board from and ask them


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, Glock, I think you basically just told him everything he already knew.

Short answer: there's not really any way to tell before you buy the board; since the BIOS is flash-upgradeable, it probably includes the latest version that was available when it shipped from the factory. Depending on how long it was in the channel (manufacturer -> distributor -> wholesaler -> retailer -> you) there may have been one or two newer revisions since then.

Usually if you look in the specs for a given board (in the included manual), they'll tell you what CPUs are supported *with the included BIOS*. If you know a newer version of the BIOS will support a newer chip that you want, you'll have to load the board up first with a supported chip, flash the updates, then install your final chip. If you have a really good retailer, they may do this for you (I've never had to ask, but I know my usual retailer would do this if I needed them to).


----------



## p_schultes (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you both.  
I guess I'll cross my fingers and hope for the best. It looks like the worst case scenario is that I would need to get ahold of a supported chip, flash the BIOS on the MB to a version that will work, and then put in my E2140 and sell the other chip on eBay. 
On another thread I read that there have been a lot of BIOS versions since the one I would need on this MB (0077 or greater), so if I understand correctly, this MB would have had to sit on a shelf for a pretty long time untouched for it to have a BIOS version that would not work. 
I sometimes think that choosing components is by far the hardest part of building a system.  
Thank you again for your advice.


----------



## GaryLaBronz (Oct 1, 2007)

I doubt highly that your 'Experience [is]: Intermediate"


----------

